# a couple more dog drawings



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Since I seem to do a lot of dogs, I thought I'd share a couple more. 

Corgi:









Poodle mix:









Boxers:


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are really nice! I really like the Corgi picture.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Wildest Heart (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw i like the 2nd one  So cute!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! That was my first official request from a friend and she was happy with it.


----------

